# bmx schuhe



## bmx0815 (28. August 2010)

welche schuhe eignen sich am besten zum biken ? ich fahr brakeless und die schuhe solln auch geil aussehn !


----------



## RISE (28. August 2010)

Ich hab die besten Erfahrungen mit Adidas gemacht. Die haben keine zu harte Sohle, aber doch ist sie nicht so labberig wie bei Vans etc. Im Brakeless Einsatz haben die immer sehr lange gehalten und es gibt eine nahezu unüberschaubare Produktpalette, in der eigentlich für jeden was dabei ist. Ansonsten halt Vans oder wenn man zuviel Geld hat irgendwelche BMX spezifischen Schuhe, wobei die ausnahmslos alle hässlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (28. August 2010)

nike


----------



## Weltmeister (28. August 2010)

also die schuhe mit denen ich jetz am besten zufrieden waren waren meine grauen nike sb. perfekte sohle haben knapp 1 1/2 jahre gehalten.

zum rausgehen hab ich 2 nike 6.0 die einmal getestet wurden und beim fahren für grottenschlecht befunden wurden... der flache hat ne sohle wie nen brett und der air morgen ist zu klobig - schwer und vermittelt kein fahrgefühl.

ich hab noch irgendwelche hohen nikes (ka was für welche) halt grau und hinten ne 81 drauf - die sind auch geil und gut gepolstert (vorallem am knöchel) und die halten ewig


----------



## michalin (6. September 2010)

Nike!

Dunk SB, fühlen sich bei mir am besten an.


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. September 2010)

Zahl lieber etwas mehr. ^^
Hab mir mal 10â¬ Latschen geholt wo nach kurzer Zeit durch waren. 

Jetzt habe ich mir 2 Paar Nike 6.0 geholt und die scheinen was zu taugen.

Versuch mal Emerica und Es die sind echt bequem, sehen gut aus, halten sind aber zum Radfahren aus meiner Sicht zu Schade...


----------



## tipra (16. September 2010)

Nike 6.0 sind die besten!


----------



## DJ_BMX (16. September 2010)

naja...

Etnies hat in Kooperation mit Aaron Ross soweit ich weiÃ den ''BMX Schuh" herausgebracht.
Vooooll gemÃ¼tlich aber optisch naja nicht mein Fall. WÃ¤re bei mir in der Stadt fÃ¼r 90â¬ eine Ãberlegung wert.


----------



## RISE (16. September 2010)

"Der" BMX-Schuh ist ohnehin Quark. Es gibt viele gute Schuhe, die nicht extra fürs BMX fahren konstruiert worden sind und die dazu günstiger sind, besser aussehen und länger halten. Aaron Ross Signature Schuhe, Lotek, Orchid und besonders die guten 6.0er zielen doch nur darauf ab, ahnungslosen 14jährigen noch extra Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen, weil es nicht reicht, BMX zu fahren, sondern sich über die ganze Accessoire Palette, angefangen von T-Shirts über Caps, Hosen und Schuhe als BMXer outen zu müssen. 

Das soll nicht heißen, dass die schlecht(er) wären, aber ich würde die günstigeren Nike schießmichtot von einem Freund den quietschbunten 6.0 eines anderen Freundes vorziehen.


----------



## 00helga (22. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> "Der" BMX-Schuh ist ohnehin Quark. Es gibt viele gute Schuhe, die nicht extra fürs BMX fahren konstruiert worden sind und die dazu günstiger sind, besser aussehen und länger halten. Aaron Ross Signature Schuhe, Lotek, Orchid und besonders die guten 6.0er zielen doch nur darauf ab, ahnungslosen 14jährigen noch extra Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen, weil es nicht reicht, BMX zu fahren, sondern sich über die ganze Accessoire Palette, angefangen von T-Shirts über Caps, Hosen und Schuhe als BMXer outen zu müssen.
> 
> Das soll nicht heißen, dass die schlecht(er) wären, aber ich würde die günstigeren Nike schießmichtot von einem Freund den quietschbunten 6.0 eines anderen Freundes vorziehen.



Bin der gleichen Meinung! Dieser ganze Hype heutzutage und alle sehen gleich aus.

Muss aber selber sagen, dass ich mir n Paar von Orchid geleistet habe. Ist der 2009er Cobra Schuh, war runtergesetzt, sonst hätte ich ihn mir wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft 

Vorher bin ich einen Skateschuh von Emerica gefahren, der war auch top in Ordnung, nur hat sich mit der Zeit leider eben aufgelöst. Allerdings hat er ganz schön lange gehalten!


----------



## Jan195 (13. Oktober 2010)

Nike 6.0
Du musst jedoch gucken was zu dir passt.
Nike Schuhe sind jetzt nicht die perfekten "Bmx Schuhe".
Lg Jan195


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (14. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich hab die besten Erfahrungen mit Adidas gemacht. Die haben keine zu harte Sohle, aber doch ist sie nicht so labberig wie bei Vans etc. Im Brakeless Einsatz haben die immer sehr lange gehalten und es gibt eine nahezu unüberschaubare Produktpalette, in der eigentlich für jeden was dabei ist. Ansonsten halt Vans oder wenn man zuviel Geld hat irgendwelche BMX spezifischen Schuhe, wobei die ausnahmslos alle hässlich sind.






Adidas NRTN !!

Ich fahre die Dinger nun schon in der dritten Generation-top Grip auf BMX-Pedalen-Sohle nicht zu weich-halten ewig-günstig-sehen gut aus......was will man mehr?


Nike 6.0 sind für Emos


----------

